# diet pills/drugs/aids??



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

I have a question if anyone has experience using diet aids. How do they work? My friend decided to try them for weight loss and had experienced a sudden increase in pulse. Also it is liked because they make you feel 'bouncy'? I don't know the name of this, but it's in the overcounter diet pill stuff.
any one else with experience about this? Do they really help you lose weight, and how does that happen? :shrug:


----------



## MOJILL (Aug 27, 2002)

moonwolf said:


> I have a question if anyone has experience using diet aids. How do they work? My friend decided to try them for weight loss and had experienced a sudden increase in pulse. Also it is liked because they make you feel 'bouncy'? I don't know the name of this, but it's in the overcounter diet pill stuff.
> any one else with experience about this? Do they really help you lose weight, and how does that happen? :shrug:


I've wasted my share of $$ on diet pills over the years. Some made me feel all jumpy (like a cold medicine or really good cup of coffee) -- others did nothing for me except maybe curve my appetite a bit.

But I never lost any real weight using them. And when I did -- the weight came right back on.

If my advice was being asked -- -I'd say stay away from it. It's chemical -- usually it's not approved by the FDA --- and any one of them can prove to be bad for the heart/liver/kidnet, etc down the road (remember phen phen?)

Take in less calories - -- exercise more. As much as I always hated that phrase -- I'm finally now understanding that concept. And it's working.

 Jill


----------



## bridget (May 10, 2002)

I was told that green tea (or the extract in pill form) speeds up metabolism. Haven't tried it yet. Wonder if it works?


----------



## oneditto (Jan 8, 2005)

years ago I went to mexico and got some perscription diet pills that worked fantastic! But, they did make my heart rate fluctuate...I said something about it when I went back to the doc and he said I had low blood suger and to make sure that i keep a candy bar or something sugery with me. I dont know, I did lose alot of weight but I felt jittery at first then that feeling just tappered off and I quit taking the pills. I always felt weird getting those pills, maybe because it was mexico or my friends telling me it was speed. But I did stop taking them and I never felt as if I needed them. lots of luck on your search!


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

What is happening is that the ingredient in the pill could be equated to taking speed. Yes, it speeds up your metabolism. This type of ingredient can do such things as cause psychosis. 
I worked in a psych hospital & 3 women were in there for psychosis. No history of mental illness or anything in common except diet pills. 
Nasty stuff. 
I'd say slow & steady. That's the only proven way that the weight stays off.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

I googled up some info on the danger of diet pills. Besides the cardiac and health risks, almost all the time when use of these stops, the weight returns. Sounds like a risky behaviour for temporary weight loss.


----------

